# Long John Silvers



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm setting in my office eating Long John Silvers (ummm) and my fish are looking at me ..is this wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

???what??? 

I don't get it, what's wrong about it? I'm confused, what are we supposed to answer?


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

Just making a joke no response needed...:fish:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

oh...Okay...:lol:


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Eating fish In front of a fish tank....nothing is wrong with that as long as there not from the tank lol


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

That's funny


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Your fish tank is not your own ljs's lol


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

I am having trouble with my hush puppies they seem to just hang around the bottom.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Ahhh sad )';


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Why go out. Just stock your tank with Tilapia and have a ready supply.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I think you're safe here, barry. Eating fish from Long John Silver in front of fish is like eating a hamburger from McDonalds in front of a cow. What you're eating is closer to what is cleaned out of the animal's enclosure than the animal itself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

^^lmao..that's so funny, because it's true...^^


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

lol. love the pic in your sig, btw


----------



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr_House said:


> I think you're safe here, barry. Eating fish from Long John Silver in front of fish is like eating a hamburger from McDonalds in front of a cow. What you're eating is closer to what is cleaned out of the animal's enclosure than the animal itself.


How correct you are!


----------

